#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Εκτύπωση αρχείου autocad σε pdf

## domniki

Γεια σας 
Είμαι πρωτοετής φοιτήτρια αρχιτεκτονικής στο ΑΠΘ και ως καινούργια στο πρόγραμμα έχω ξεκινήσει ολόκληρο το αρχείο χωρίς layers και έτσι οταν προσπαθώ να το μετατρέψω σε pdf δεν μου εμφανίζει όλα τα στοιχεία του αρχείου στην κλίμακα που θέλω (1:50). Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να το ξεκινήσω απο την αρχή;

----------


## NIKOS_M

Πώς προσπαθείς να το μετατρέψεις σε pdf;
Τι εννοείς ότι δεν εμφανίζει όλα τα στοιχεία του αρχείου; Μήπως εννοείς ότι σου κόβει ένα κομμάτι λόγω του ότι δεν χωράει στο μέγεθος του "χαρτιού" που έχεις ορίσει λόγω κλίμακας;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το ότι όλα είναι στο Layer 0, δεν συνιστά λόγο μη εμφάνισης κάποιων στοιχείων του αρχείου σου στο pdf.

----------


## Xάρης

Μετατροπή σε pdf;
Μήπως εννοείς εκτύπωση σε pdf;
Αν είναι το τελευταίο, δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

